# Queen Rearing Calendar Calculator



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

That's the way I do it. If there is larva of the correct age, the split will begin cells pronto, the same as placing grafts.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I used the calendar with a splsit, and without any grafting. I entered the date of graft three days after my estimate of the age of the egg.


----------

